# Another New One...



## bgray (Mar 1, 2008)

Black ebonite and cumberland, with a cumberland section...


----------



## Tanner (Mar 1, 2008)

That's a nice looking pen!!!!  Very classy!!!  Beautiful!!!!


----------



## rlharding (Mar 1, 2008)

Where can I get them both?


----------



## bgray (Mar 1, 2008)

Here's another out of green ebonite...


----------



## plomanto (Mar 1, 2008)

Very nice.......Well done


----------



## toolcrazy (Mar 1, 2008)

Gorgeous pens. Nice work.


----------



## Dan_F (Mar 1, 2008)

Gorgeous work, how are you handling the threads?

Dan


----------



## R2 (Mar 1, 2008)

Stop!! I can't control my dribb;ing!![^]


----------



## Ligget (Mar 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by R2_
> 
> Stop!! I can't control my dribb;ing!![^]



Me too, absolutely awesome![:0][:0][][]


----------



## badger (Mar 1, 2008)

Super sharp looking.


----------



## rherrell (Mar 1, 2008)

Classic, love the green one.


----------



## igran7 (Mar 1, 2008)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!! I am speechless[]


----------



## Rudy Vey (Mar 1, 2008)

Excellent work!!!


----------



## avbill (Mar 1, 2008)

Beautiful, elegant, Have not seen this kit.  Where are you getting it from?  Again a very elegant pen!

Bill Daniels


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Mar 1, 2008)

Beautiful is all I can say


----------



## pipeyeti (Mar 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by avbill_
> 
> Beautiful, elegant, Have not seen this kit.  Where are you getting it from?  Again a very elegant pen!
> 
> Bill Daniels



It looks like he is using the churhill/el grande kit for the nib, nib coupler and cap threads. Looks like a standard 7mm kit clip. The finials on the end appear to be made by the maker. Overall I think it is outstanding work. bravo!


----------



## bgray (Mar 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pipeyeti_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are partially right.  There are only two kit parts...the nib holder and center band (or nib coupler and cap threads).

I actually am not sure where the clip comes from.  I had a ton of pen parts laying around, along with lots and lots of those clips.  They were plated with the cheap stuff, so I sent them out for proper plating.

I think that they come from an Artisan pen.  Definitely not a slimline, however.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Mar 1, 2008)

Exceptional as usual Brian, I love the nib holder looking like the pen body....perfect!


----------



## aurrida (Mar 2, 2008)

another two great pens to compete with the big boys.


----------



## ahoiberg (Mar 2, 2008)

brian, you're putting out some absolutely beautiful pens, i really like your style. keep up the good work.


----------



## alxe24 (Mar 2, 2008)

I don't have anything different to say than the rest. Georgeous pens. Congrats. Awesome shape finish and meterials.


----------



## TAFFJ (Mar 2, 2008)

BB - Brilliant Brian!


----------



## avbill (Mar 2, 2008)

I want to thank Dario for reminding me about "search"  I could not remember where i saw these pens. 

 A fellow pen grou [sp] gave me several commercial catalogs on expensive pens.  If you look at Pen hospital or others you will see the same elegance the same expertise in workmanship as bgray's pen.  Reexamined the pens again then again.  look at the classic line.  the simple cap. the gorgeous finish.   From the photograph this pen breaths "the pen maker's guild."   

I'm very happy with this type of work always being shown as a guide for me to excel to.  Again what a wonderful pen  


bill Daniels


----------



## bgray (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks, Bill.

This pen is roughly modeled after the Parker Big Red Duofold.

I have some solid orange ebonite that I'll be using for this design very soon.  Then it will really scream "Big Red".


----------



## bitshird (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pipeyeti_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Larry, I think you need to look at the grip on the green Ebonite pen.


----------



## bitshird (Mar 2, 2008)

I think those are the way a classic fountain pen should look [^][^][^][^]


----------



## Sfolivier (Mar 2, 2008)

Fantastic looking. Beside the obvious craftsmanship, you managed to break out of the all-kit-look-the-same universe. I'm always truly sensitive to strong departures from stock kit usage.


----------



## pipeyeti (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bitshird_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shure looks like a churchill nib thats been covered with cumberland to me.


----------



## bgray (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pipeyeti_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, it's solid ebonite.







At first I outsourced these to a CNC machinist, but then once I received my first batch, I realized that they were not out of my reach, so I started making them.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh Yeah, I'm lovin this!![8D]


----------



## pipeyeti (Mar 2, 2008)

Very nice work!


----------



## pipeyeti (Mar 2, 2008)

Didn't mean to offend anyone with my quessing at what parts were used.


----------



## bgray (Mar 2, 2008)

No worries...No offense taken at all.


----------



## penartist (Mar 5, 2008)

Very sleek and elegant and tempting to pick and not let go. Awesome work, well done.

Evan


----------



## Hello (Mar 5, 2008)

I'd be curious to learn whether or not this is a pre-fab kit, or an amalgam of parts. if its an amalgam, a quick tutorial for us newbies would be cool!


----------



## MikePittman (Mar 5, 2008)

Very nice!!!


----------



## csb333 (Mar 5, 2008)

Those are very classy and beautiful pens!- Chris


----------

